# Ronovate Or Not?



## Sailor99 (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a 1951 oyster which has been passed down through the family. Of course you already know I would never sell it. This watch, a few photos and a pair of spurs my Mother has are the only things linking the family to my Grandfather. But, I am ashamed to say, I rarely wear it either; it's a bit tatty, particularly the face. Of course there are those who would say that this matches me perfectly; I too am a bit tatty, particularly the face. I believe I would wear it much more if I had it renovated. And I have no interest in the value (so don't care about the effect of renovation on that) which I suspect is 5/8ths of SFA anyway - this is a watch that will never be shown to one of the experts on antiques road show. But I am concerned this is sacrilege. More worrying is that I would not have a clue whom I could send it to and be sure it was not going to come back as a botch. Worn or not, it is of huge value to me.

I would greatly value your opinions. Would you have it renovated or am I a heathen for even having the thought?


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Sailor99 said:


> I have a 1951 oyster which has been passed down through the family. Of course you already know I would never sell it. This watch, a few photos and a pair of spurs my Mother has are the only things linking the family to my Grandfather. But, I am ashamed to say, I rarely wear it either; it's a bit tatty, particularly the face. Of course there are those who would say that this matches me perfectly; I too am a bit tatty, particularly the face. I believe I would wear it much more if I had it renovated. And I have no interest in the value (so don't care about the effect of renovation on that) which I suspect is 5/8ths of SFA anyway - this is a watch that will never be shown to one of the experts on antiques road show. But I am concerned this is sacrilege. More worrying is that I would not have a clue whom I could send it to and be sure it was not going to come back as a botch. Worn or not, it is of huge value to me.
> 
> I would greatly value your opinions. Would you have it renovated or am I a heathen for even having the thought?


I advise a service and clean ie the case could be lightly polished and the dial cleaned NOT RESTORED so maintaing the history of the watch . You could if you wish retore to an as new buT I would not.

Tom


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Maybe get it serviced but otherwise leave it cosmetically as it is (IMHO)

Edit - What Tom said, clearly great minds think alike


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

You'll get opinions either way on this one. At the end of the day, it's your watch, you're not holding it to make a quick Â£ and as its family you're unlikely to ever be part of it - do what you want to do with it, regardless of what rolex fans would recommend, paint the face green if you want (don't really though :shutup: :lookaround: ), its about what is important to you!

If you don't wear it because you think it's mucky, get it cleaned. My late father's dive watch is very important to me and similar to you is not going anywhere, but i used to wrap it in cotton wool and not wear it. It was such a shame, i enjoy it more now from wearing it than i ever could from hiding it away!


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

At present the watch looks and is your grandfathers watch however if you restore it it will then look like any other rolex of that model. If its working, a clean and polish on the outside and its done. I once put my wives fathers humble watch in for a complete resto and years later she confessed that she felt that i wrecked it.

Mark.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Lovely watch,i think that's good advice from Tom + others,i have a 57 Oyster,from my Grandfather,i chose to have a sympathetic case+bracelet re-polish,full service,and the dial cleaned(not restored)i wanted to look at the same dial as my Grandfather did,and not a perfect new repainted one,that he had nothing to do with.

For me it was the right decision. 

Before.........










After..........










Good luck with your decision.

Sam.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

With it being a family piece I would personally not re-finish the dial, I have my grandfathers watch which is a 1946 Omega, & I went through the same thought process & decided just to get it serviced, but left the dial alone & it's a little worse for wear, but I love it.....










Best regards Martin


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

An important factor in this is, do you remember your grandfather wearing it?

If you do, then it is important that it is recognizable as the same watch.

If you don't remember him wearing it,then, you could consider a full restoration.

If you are ever going to wear it, you need to be proud of it, so a polish of the case, repair of anything that is actually damaged or broken, and most important of all, a service so it always keeps good time, are essential.

Whatever you decide, I hope you start wearing and enjoying what is a great watch.


----------



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

I would never dream of restoring a vintage dial, a clean and service should suffice.

If you bought the watch then more than likely, the current 'look' would have attracted you.

If it is an inheritance then a restoration would remove the family 'aura/connection' with the watch, be it scratches/stains or whatever!

This is my latest purchase (WWII Longines RAF Pilot/Navigator watch) and although the dial looks aged I imagine the fighting it witnessed and subsequently survived :victory:



















YouTube Longines 6B/159


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

I love the look of those dials.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Steve66 said:


> I would never dream of restoring a vintage dial, a clean and service should suffice.
> 
> If you bought the watch then more than likely, the current 'look' would have attracted you.
> 
> ...


one view and a valid one, I however will buy a watch and think restored (using original parts) will give me a new watch and make use of the available parts we have today .... making a watch that will have a usefull life for the next 50 + years


----------



## Sailor99 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thank you all. It is really useful getting such varying POV. Although it causes more indecision at the moment, this is a good thing as it ensures I am thinking through all the issues. A good deal of food for thought there. Thanks again.


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

I had exactly the same dilemma with a watch I got off my best friend shortly before he died.

Then I had an epiphany & decided I would let the next owner (probably my daughter) worry while I will enjoy it.

I present a rather battered looking 1927 Gold Rolex:










& I love it!


----------



## The Monk (Dec 23, 2010)

This is a fascinating thread. Thanks to all who have contributed.


----------

